# My brand new Float!!!!



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

So do you like my float? My brand new Surfcoast (brand) Float?! It only coat $7500!!! That is really cheap for a brand new good quality float over here in Australia!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice! I love how you guys call it a float  Congrats!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh you got a good deal for sure!  Veery noice.

What do you call em' MIE?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Where abouts did you get it? I looks lovely! I am looking for one at the moment!


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I got it in Victoria. Surfcoast float they have a website just here http://www.surfcoastfloats.com.au/ 
Even though they are in Vic Aztec they can arrenged it to be transported interstate.

They are really good hard duty working floats.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I always giggle to myself when I hear you guys say float....it makes me think of a parade!_

_Very nice!_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I always giggle to myself when I hear you guys say float....it makes me think of a parade!_


me too. =)


Very nice though. I like it a lot.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

very nice!

We call them trailers over here in the USA. Like "I'm getting ready to trailer my horse to a lesson" or "I'm getting a new trailer soon"


----------



## Flintybaby (Aug 20, 2010)

Trailer or horse box over here in UK. 

Lovely looking 'float' though. Wonder why its called a float because it doesnt exactly go on water??


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Do they not come with side windows or vents over there?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Do they not come with side windows or vents over there?


I do believe the back door/ramp is only a partial - the upper half is actually the rolled canvas in the first pic rolled down and attached. That would typically offer pretty sufficient airflow, or you could even leave it open while hauling to really get good circulation.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Usually angle load or gooseneck floats have side windows. I've seen standard 2 horse floats like HorseRLife's with the windows at the front that open. Some have whirybird air vents on the top.

Your float looks really nice  Sparkly and new


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow thats a great price for a new float.

Now that I think about it, it does seem weird that we call floats 'floats' haha.
When ever i think of a trailer though I think of a trailer haha (I really do fail at explaining things) the things you put wood in, or camping stuff, it ataches to your car and can be all sorts of sizes.

Horse box reminds me of stalls, but I do wonder where float came from


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah for me a 'trailer' is something you take all your garden trimmings and old crap to the dump in. A float is how you transport horses.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

well, that's why you specify "Horse" trailer. ~

"float" is something a boat does. well, hopefully! haha


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Reiterin said:


> well, that's why you specify "Horse" trailer. ~
> 
> "float" is something a boat does. well, hopefully! haha


Only on a good day :lol:


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Love the picture where there's someone peeking in the front window... rofl


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

HorseRLife said:


> I got it in Victoria. Surfcoast float they have a website just here http://www.surfcoastfloats.com.au/
> Even though they are in Vic Aztec they can arrenged it to be transported interstate.
> 
> They are really good hard duty working floats.


Thanks alot!


----------

